# Surrogate...should I...could I?



## MomofIzzy

My twin uncles have both discovered their wives cannot get pregnant. They are all so devastated...they've tried multiple fertility drugs and a few other treatments with no luck. one has become pregnant 2x but miscarried both times. My heart breaks for them. I have one child, she's 7 months old. I always hear people say they will try to be a surrogate when they are done having children...I am 30 years old and in the process of a divorce. Yes I would like another but its no where in the near future. Has anyone been a surrogate then had their own child afterwards? I'm afraid of the bond between baby and I...how hard is it to walk away when you tell yourself the whole time its not your baby??? This has been heavy on my heart for over a year now...I just don't know if I could do it...I WANT to do it...


----------



## amjon

I don't know how I would feel about that. If it's for a relative at least you could see the baby regularly. Maybe they could agree to having the child stay with you for a bit of the year as her aunt?


----------



## Phantom710

Hi! My son is 9.5 months old right now, and I'm currently in legal contracts right now with a great set of parents I'll be surro-ing for in Sept.! I plan to have my own after :)

I think it's super wonderful, and if all sides are comfortable with it, I think it's usually pretty smooth.


----------

